# Jeanette Biedermann will mit Band durchstarten



## Stefan102 (24 Dez. 2011)

​
Im neuen Jahr kommen die Fans von Sängerin und Schauspielerin Jeanette Biedermann (31) voll auf ihre Kosten, denn der Star hat sich so einiges vorgenommen, um seine Anhänger zu überraschen.

Nicht nur sind zwei TV-Filme geplant, auch musikalisch möchte sich die Telenovela-Darstellerin weiterentwickeln. Zur Erinnerung: Ihr letztes Album „Undress to the Beat“ erschien am 20. März 2009 und erreichte Platz 13 der Albumcharts. Die Lieder waren eine Mischung aus Dance-Pop- und Elektropop-Songs, ein völlig neuer Stil der Sängerin, die zuvor eher nur die Popschiene fuhr. Jetzt gibt es abermals etwas völlig Neues auf die Ohren von Jeanette. Die 31-Jährige hat nun nämlich eine Band gegründet!

Laut der Bild gehören die Zeiten ihrer Solokarriere damit endgültig der Vergangenheit an. „Wir sind zu dritt und machen ganz andere Musik, als man von mir gewohnt ist.“ 2012 soll die neue Platte, die poppige Singer/Songwriter-Nummern enthält, veröffentlicht werden. „Ich werde die Leute überraschen – und bin selbst ganz gespannt.“ Da ist sie wohl nicht die Einzige. Spannend ist es aber nun zu erfahren, wer denn wohl die anderen zwei Bandmitglieder sind, die nun mit Jeanette gemeinsame Sache machen. 
(Quelle: promiflash)


----------



## Haldan Umberto da Venga (25 Dez. 2011)

Im neuen Jahr kommen die Fans von Sängerin und Schauspielerin Jeanette Biedermann (31) voll auf ihre Kosten, denn der Star hat sich so einiges vorgenommen, um seine Anhänger zu überraschen.

Nicht nur sind zwei TV-Filme geplant, auch musikalisch möchte sich die Telenovela-Darstellerin weiterentwickeln. Zur Erinnerung: Ihr letztes Album „Undress to the Beat“ erschien am 20. März 2009 und erreichte Platz 13 der Albumcharts. Die Lieder waren eine Mischung aus Dance-Pop- und Elektropop-Songs, ein völlig neuer Stil der Sängerin, die zuvor eher nur die Popschiene fuhr. Jetzt gibt es abermals etwas völlig Neues auf die Ohren von Jeanette. Die 31-Jährige hat nun nämlich eine Band gegründet!

Laut der Bild gehören die Zeiten ihrer Solokarriere damit endgültig der Vergangenheit an. „Wir sind zu dritt und machen ganz andere Musik, als man von mir gewohnt ist.“ 2012 soll die neue Platte, die poppige Singer/Songwriter-Nummern enthält, veröffentlicht werden. „Ich werde die Leute überraschen – und bin selbst ganz gespannt.“ Da ist sie wohl nicht die Einzige. Spannend ist es aber nun zu erfahren, wer denn wohl die anderen zwei Bandmitglieder sind, die nun mit Jeanette gemeinsame Sache machen. 

!!!GÄÄÄÄHHN!!!!!


----------



## herstadt (1 Jan. 2012)

Heiss, heiss, was da alles in Aussicht steht.


----------



## chini72 (3 Jan. 2012)

Lassen wir uns mal überraschen!


----------



## celebfan42 (7 Jan. 2012)

Sie ist ja recht hübsch und schnuckelig, aber wie sie immer auf Rockerbraut macht, ist doch total lächerlich. Dann trägt sie noch Shirts von AC/DC oder Guns`n Roses...oh Mann.
Ich nehme ihr GZSZ und Popmusik ab, aber den Rock sollte sie anderen überlassen - schlicht unglaubwürdig imo.


----------

